
Are ideas getting harder to find? [pdf] - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
http://www.nber.org/papers/w23782.pdf
======
_Microft
The paper itself is paywalled but here is a phys.org article talking about it:

[https://phys.org/news/2017-09-scholars-big-ideas-
harder.html](https://phys.org/news/2017-09-scholars-big-ideas-harder.html)

